
Battlecode 2016 - sabirc
https://www.battlecode.org/
======
WeaselNo7
Are there any ongoing tournaments for this or similar? I'd love to get
involved, but I feel like I wouldn't get the most benefit from this by
starting from scratch so late in the game.

~~~
axcqwerty
For Battlecode it's not too late to start. Plenty of people are still getting
started. The competition lasts until January 30th and it's only the 4th day.

------
aflinik
Why Java only?

~~~
dvorak42
Since computation is measured by bytecode cost of instructions, supporting
other languages would require a great deal of effort to do similar bytecode
counting and to make sure that the counting across languages is fair and
balanced. They've considered doing other forms of computation measurement, but
none of the alternatives are very good or deterministic (time, lower-level
instruction counting, etc).

